# 3-19 [When the Bite is Tough...]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

You've got no choice but to persevere! Josh, Selina, Jake & I hit the water last night earlier than usual. We hit our first light by 11:30PM. We had nothing but high hopes for the night after seeing a few bulls right away, not to mention Jake hooking up & pulling the hook on a monster red at the first light as well. Unfortunately frustration set in amongst the crew rather quickly, mainly due to the fact that the entire night consisted of seeing bulls on nearly every bright light, making perfect casts in front of them, & then watching in despair as they turned away, completely uninterested in our offerings. Despite the tough bite, we still all managed to pull it together to put some good fish in the boat, &, as always, we had a great time doing it! Both mine & Selina's reds came on 1/2 oz. Golden Eye jigheads paired with Vortex Shad in the nightruese colorway. After Selina landed a white trout, Josh had the idea to tip his jig with a chunk of trout with the hopes of enticing one of the finicky fish that were roaming the bridge lights. His idea paid off quickly in the form of a nice 30'' bull, & a couple of other lost bulls. Since it was Jake's second trip out in the salt, we weren't going to let him go home without being able to say that he'd caught a bull red. I rigged up another rod & freelined a fresh white trout head out in front of a passing bull & then passed Jake the rod & told him to wait until the fish picked it up. It didn't take more than a few seconds for Jake to get hooked up with the largest fish of the night, & also his largest fish ever by a long shot! After a lengthy battle filled with lots of smiles & "dang this fish is strong!" comments, I finally got a shot at the fish & scooped her up for a photoshoot & some measurements. She taped out at 38.5'' & cooperated quite nicely for a couple photos before we sent her overboard to join all of her finicky friends. Fished for another hour or so after that without any more bulls to show for it. During the time Josh & I both pulled the hooks on a couple more, Jake caught a nice mangrove, & Josh caught a monster 14'' white trout. Headed in at 4:30AM so that Josh could make it to work by 5:30. Despite the slow bite, we all had a blast out on the water, & we also enjoyed the perfect weather! Until next time...


*Tally for the night: *

_Team Back it Up_ *(2 bulls)*
*Me:* 34.5'' bull
*Josh:* 30'' bull & a FAT 14'' white trout (personal record)

_Team Rekt_ *(2 bulls)*
*Selina:* 28.25'' red & a white trout
*Jake:* 38.5'' bull, 26'' sail cat, chunky 14'' mangrove snapper, & a fat 12'' white trout *(First redfish, first sail cat, first snapper, biggest fish of the night award, & 4 personal records!)* 

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

For some reason the photos didn't upload the first time!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

& here's the rest!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Good report and sounds like a great night. 

Alright, Josh. You got everybody whipped up on these Matrix Shad, now where is the stock in the local stores. Don't sell it if you ain't got it. Get on this guy's ass and tell him to bring a load over here.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

That is a big ole gaff top. Great report


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Good report and sounds like a great night.
> 
> Alright, Josh. You got everybody whipped up on these Matrix Shad, now where is the stock in the local stores. Don't sell it if you ain't got it. Get on this guy's ass and tell him to bring a load over here.


Working on getting Gulf Breeze to stock them. 'Ol Big Mike says they have more than enough plastics though... Haha.


----------



## taleoftails (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks like you all had a great night. Nothing better then a night out on the water. I bet Jake has the fever now after that list of fish.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

taleoftails said:


> Looks like you all had a great night. Nothing better then a night out on the water. I bet Jake has the fever now after that list of fish.


We're all hoping that the addiction sets in for him very soon. He has good friends that will help him out with his newly acquired problem by taking him fishing whenever he has the itch!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Let's all just take a moment to look at that beautiful photo of the Mako, taken by yours truly.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great report. Nice pic. What does the back of the boat say?.., Navy what?. 
I like that type of inshore fishing. Wtg.
Why me
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Fine night as always!!! SWEET!


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

For the first time we tied it was a fun night ... Was getting irrated the fish were not eating but still had fun


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

panhandleslim said:


> Good report and sounds like a great night.
> 
> Alright, Josh. You got everybody whipped up on these Matrix Shad, now where is the stock in the local stores. Don't sell it if you ain't got it. Get on this guy's ass and tell him to bring a load over here.


Yes sir!:yes:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Reel fishing girl 86 said:


> For the first time we tied it was a fun night ... Was getting irrated the fish were not eating but still had fun


Yup, it was an awesome night! But don't count on tying Team Back-It-Up ever again Selina!


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't count on tieing you guys I plan on beating you guys one day that will happen mark my words im getting better and better at fishing everytime I go out so I'll just leave that there for you to think about


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Reel fishing girl 86 said:


> I don't count on tieing you guys I plan on beating you guys one day that will happen mark my words im getting better and better at fishing everytime I go out so I'll just leave that there for you to think about


I'll believe it when I see it!  Hey but I hear you boated a monster 42" bull last night. Let's see some pictures of that bad girl!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Minn Kota? More like Mean Kota!!! The Mako's turing into one hell of a beast!!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Reel fishing girl 86 said:


> I don't count on tieing you guys I plan on beating you guys one day that will happen mark my words im getting better and better at fishing everytime I go out so I'll just leave that there for you to think about


Not going to happen until i'm back in town and the dream team is once again united! TEAM REKT 4 LIFE


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

MoganMan said:


> Not going to happen until i'm back in town and the dream team is once again united! TEAM REKT 4 LIFE


Well hurry up and come back between U and Mitch not fishing and I'm the only team member of team rekt doing any worky back is really killing me


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> I'll believe it when I see it!  Hey but I hear you boated a monster 42" bull last night. Let's see some pictures of that bad girl!



I did well me and josh did he castes at it and I reeled it in we didn't think it was that big but it was so heavy and fighting it on that calico jack rod with the ballistic was awesome my arms hurt Here is a pic of it


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

And Josh's pic with it


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Reel fishing girl 86 said:


> And Josh's pic with it


A true monster! My buddy Zac got a 48" last night. Absolutely unheard of as far as bulls go around here! Let's get out together this week & search for some more hawgs!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Not going to happen until i'm back in town and the dream team is once again united! TEAM REKT 4 LIFE


You're gonna be jealous after you see our report of slaying sheepies this afternoon buddy.  GET OFF WORK ASAP & I'LL COME GRAB YOU FROM FT. WALTON BEACH!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ThaFish said:


> You're gonna be jealous after you see our report of slaying sheepies this afternoon buddy.  GET OFF WORK ASAP & I'LL COME GRAB YOU FROM FT. WALTON BEACH!


looking forward to the sheep report.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

jack2 said:


> looking forward to the sheep report.:thumbup:
> 
> jack


Unfortunately that report will have to wait. Didn't make it out today! In the meantime, check out another obnoxious redfish report from a short trip to Sykes that we made last night: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f36/3-22-[study-break-=-50th-bull-2015]-508954/


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Not going to happen until i'm back in town and the dream team is once again united! TEAM REKT 4 LIFE


You REALLY need to come back to Pensacola. Ya missed out AGAIN last night buddy, & tonight is gonna be round II. I'll try to save some bulls for ya.


----------

